# BMC TT02 vs. TT03



## mytorelli

I'm debating over whether or not to get a BMC TT02 or BMC TT03. 

The TT02 is the bike that BMC pro cycling team uses and some of the Astana guys use. It is full aluminum, with a carbon seat tube, seat post, and half the seat stays are carbon. The price for the frame and headset is $1950.

The TT03 isn't use by any pro teams that I know of. It is full aluminum frame. The price for the frame and headset is $700. 

Is the extra $1250 worth it? I figure all I would be getting a smoother ride and lighter frame if I go with the TT02....


----------



## Sub

not worth it. Unless there is a huge weight difference between the two. I've ridden many thousands of miles on both Carbon and Aluminum bikes and for the money I will take aluminum any day for the money. You give up a bit in weight, but that can be made up elsewhere easily with the extra money you save.


----------



## mytorelli

Sub said:


> not worth it. Unless there is a huge weight difference between the two. I've ridden many thousands of miles on both Carbon and Aluminum bikes and for the money I will take aluminum any day for the money. You give up a bit in weight, but that can be made up elsewhere easily with the extra money you save.


Thanks. I wasnt sure if i was missing something in that $1200....

I also forgot to add that the frames are identical in shape.


----------



## uzziefly

Save the $1200 and get some gear or just save the cash. If you really feel like spending, you could get some nice wheels and aerobars and all too. Depending on what you decide to get of course (the gear and parts I mean). TT helmet and skinsuit. (something to consider if you don't already have)


----------



## mytorelli

uzziefly said:


> Save the $1200 and get some gear or just save the cash. If you really feel like spending, you could get some nice wheels and aerobars and all too. Depending on what you decide to get of course (the gear and parts I mean). TT helmet and skinsuit. (something to consider if you don't already have)


Thanks for the input... Its going to be a low budget build because I'm a junior racer and I have to buy it myself. 

If anyones interested this is the build (dont expect it to come soon b/c i still have to raise some money).

frame- BMC TT03 or 02 (most likely 03)
fork- Alpha Q GS20
aero bars- Vision base bar/ profile T2 clip ons
brakes levers- cane creek
brakes- campy record 
crankset- campy record 06 alu
front derailleur- campy record 06
rear derailleur- campy record 
shifters- campy
saddle- selle san marco concor
wheels- ultegra hubs/ open pro rims
stem- vision tech size more

I already have the wheels, bar, stem, saddle, brake levers, and one of the brakes...


----------



## Mr. Jones

mytorelli said:


> Thanks for the input... Its going to be a low budget build because I'm a junior racer and I have to buy it myself.
> 
> If anyones interested this is the build (dont expect it to come soon b/c i still have to raise some money).
> 
> frame- BMC TT03 or 02 (most likely 03)
> fork- Alpha Q GS20
> aero bars- Vision base bar/ profile T2 clip ons
> brakes levers- cane creek
> brakes- campy record
> crankset- campy record 06 alu
> front derailleur- campy record 06
> rear derailleur- campy record
> shifters- campy
> saddle- selle san marco concor
> wheels- ultegra hubs/ open pro rims
> stem- vision tech size more
> 
> I already have the wheels, bar, stem, saddle, brake levers, and one of the brakes...


Just curious... Why record with low end wheels? It seems like you would want more balance (and to have Campy hubs with a Campy gruppo).


----------



## mytorelli

Mr. Jones said:


> Just curious... Why record with low end wheels? It seems like you would want more balance (and to have Campy hubs with a Campy gruppo).


Those would be my training wheels... the race wheels I have now are Mavic ES, which I hope to sell and get handbuilts.


----------



## Mr. Jones

mytorelli said:


> Those would be my training wheels... the race wheels I have now are Mavic ES, which I hope to sell and get handbuilts.


Do you plan on getting deeper rims? It seems kind of odd to get a dedicated TT bike without deep wheels.


----------



## mytorelli

Mr. Jones said:


> Do you plan on getting deeper rims? It seems kind of odd to get a dedicated TT bike without deep wheels.


I hope to.. I will probably start out with a wheel cover, as I don't have a lot of money...


----------



## Tamu8104

*Results and Impressions?*

Did you get the BMC TT03? I'm looking at one for the 08 season and wondered about your experience. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## mytorelli

I didn't end up getting the BMC. I test rode it a few times, and didnt like it very much. It didn't fit me very well.

I ended up saving more money, and taking money out of my savings to buy a Felt


----------



## thedips

mytorelli said:


> I didn't end up getting the BMC. I test rode it a few times, and didnt like it very much. It didn't fit me very well.
> 
> I ended up saving more money, and taking money out of my savings to buy a Felt



what build are you considering for a handbulit set? just curious... felts a great bike... good luck with the races!


----------



## mytorelli

thedips said:


> what build are you considering for a handbulit set? just curious... felts a great bike... good luck with the races!


well... i havnt decided yet. I have a couple months to figure it out because the season doesnt start for a while. I'm considering this:

-White industry H1 hubs/ Niobium 19 rims/ DT Swiss spokes
(those would be my crit/ lightweight wheels)

and/or:

-Hed stinger 60/90's for tt's and road races


These two wheelsets cost about the same as one pair of zipps


----------

